# When to expect STR II results



## ARLORD (Dec 8, 2008)

For the few of you who have taken the STR II exam before, do the results come after or at the same time as the other PE exams. I was the only one taking the SE II exam in DE, and I don't think there are too many previous DE STR II exam takers here on EB. So for those of you responding, in your state did you get your results later or relatively the same time as the other PE exams in your state.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ I've heard of getting SEII exam results a few weeks after the other exam results have been handed out.

.... but I got mine on the same day as everyone else in MN.

:dunno:


----------



## ARLORD (Dec 8, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ I've heard of getting SEII exam results a few weeks after the other exam results have been handed out.
> .... but I got mine on the same day as everyone else in MN.
> 
> :dunno:



Does that generally agree for both times you took it, if you can remember.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^I think so.

I've heard that other times it has been slightly later, but I've had my results pretty much spot on with the MC exam takers.


----------



## kris kelvin (Dec 18, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^I think so.
> 
> I've heard that other times it has been slightly later, but I've had my results pretty much spot on with the MC exam takers.



kevo-55,

any WA SE 3 result or rumors?

thanks,


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ I haven't heard anything on WA SEIII just yet.

The Office Manager ar my company's IL office took it so I should know if he passed or failed whenever he finds out.

Next year, I may be the one letting the results out on this. ldman:


----------



## kris kelvin (Dec 18, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ I haven't heard anything on WA SEIII just yet.
> The Office Manager ar my company's IL office took it so I should know if he passed or failed whenever he finds out.
> 
> Next year, I may be the one letting the results out on this. ldman:


Thanks,

Hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## buening (Dec 22, 2008)

PE results are being posted everywhere and are available on the Continental Testing website for Illinois takers. Still no word on my SE I and II exam on their website. It says the Exam Results are "Incomplete for Licensure" I guess that is better than "failed" :smileyballs:


----------



## Casey (Dec 23, 2008)

I was at the Texas board yesterday and they are telling SEII takers to wait until early January for results.....


----------



## buening (Dec 23, 2008)

For those that take the SE I and II back-to-back, will the results come in two different envelopes? Could the results from the SE I be released before the SE II?


----------



## hairpin (Jan 5, 2009)

kris kelvin said:


> kevo-55,
> any WA SE 3 result or rumors?
> 
> thanks,


I am waiting not-so-patiently for CA SEIII exam results too. I have Jan. 24th marked as the date I should have received my results - exactly 13 weeks from the exam date.

And I have a bottle of expensive champagne waiting for when I get a positive result. Hope I get to drink it this year!


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 6, 2009)

SE II results are in. Delaware received results today.

I passed!

Good Luck to all other SE II exam takers


----------



## Mcgill (Jan 6, 2009)

YES, SE II results are really in.

I Passed SE II (TX).

Thanks to all.


----------



## buening (Jan 8, 2009)

Results are available on the Continental Testing website for Illinois takers. It shows that I passed both the SE I and II on my first try. My last name doesn't show up on the IL Department of Professional Regulation - License Lookup website, so I don't count it official until it's on their website.


----------



## Mcgill (Jan 8, 2009)

Buening,

congratulation!!!! You made it -That is awesome.


----------



## buening (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks!! Hope the news is good for others as well ! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 8, 2009)

buening,

Congrats, back to back PASS, impressive.

Congrats to all other Oct passers too!.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 8, 2009)

buening said:


> Results are available on the Continental Testing website for Illinois takers. It shows that I passed both the SE I and II on my first try. My last name doesn't show up on the IL Department of Professional Regulation - License Lookup website, so I don't count it official until it's on their website.


Congrats buening!!!!

Great job!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## buening (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Kevo! Hope you hear soon about your exam :th_rockon:


----------



## aloha (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, what is "Continental Testing website"? Eager to check it too. Thanks.


----------



## buening (Jan 11, 2009)

Continental Testing is a company that Illinois and a few other states use to administer the exams. Most other states use ELSES

http://www.continentaltesting.net/EntityProfession.aspx


----------



## aloha (Jan 17, 2009)

buening said:


> Continental Testing is a company that Illinois and a few other states use to administer the exams. Most other states use ELSES
> http://www.continentaltesting.net/EntityProfession.aspx


.

Thank you. I cant use it for Hawaii. Anyway the results for HI were out on 15th. I passed.


----------



## hairpin (Jan 17, 2009)

Woot! I passed CA SEIII. No more testing for me!


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 17, 2009)

hairpin said:


> Woot! I passed CA SEIII. No more testing for me!


congrats hairpin! i assume the bottle of expensive champagne is gone by now.

i am still waiting for WA SEIII result.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 20, 2009)

hairpin said:


> Woot! I passed CA SEIII. No more testing for me!


Congrats Hairpin!!!

arty-smiley-048:


----------

